# I let her open up her one early present :)



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Aww she's loving it!!

Did you make that or buy it??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Aww she's loving it!!
> 
> Did you make that or buy it??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bought it, it's super cheap. It's the supertug from Squishy face studios upruns:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She looks like a happy pup! So nice of you to let her open up one of her gifts early.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I thought it was! I just ordered that as a matter of fact! I searched n searched pet stores for it couldn't find it so I ordered it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> She looks like a happy pup! So nice of you to let her open up one of her gifts early.


upruns:



DieselsMommie said:


> I thought it was! I just ordered that as a matter of fact! I searched n searched pet stores for it couldn't find it so I ordered it lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep Jessica at Squishy face studios is great! Luna loved the flirt pole so much that I had to get her on the supertug :doggy:

The bungie they use in their products is navy or marine grade....can't remember, but that in itself is pretty effin' sweet.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh so happy to see she likes it! If you take it away when she is still having fun with it, she will learn to absolutely go crazy for it!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Stephen you got both from there? I ordered the bundle package, how is it made? Pretty good? She seems to really enjoy it, I can't wait to get it now! Buuut I let him have way too many presents early, these are gonna have to wait till Xmas morning unfortunately lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Stephan, great photos of your girl loving the flirt pole. Love the early Christmas present!

Joe


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh so happy to see she likes it! If you take it away when she is still having fun with it, she will learn to absolutely go crazy for it!


Thanks Coach! I find that works for ALL of her toys in general haha :cheers:



DieselsMommie said:


> Stephen you got both from there? I ordered the bundle package, how is it made? Pretty good? She seems to really enjoy it, I can't wait to get it now! Buuut I let him have way too many presents early, these are gonna have to wait till Xmas morning unfortunately lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


After now owning both, bundle's the way to go. At first I only purchased the flirt pole as a tester and I liked it soo much I knew I should have gotten the tug bundle. I purchased from them directly at first, and now ordered the supertug off amazon. But its all squishy face studio . Really durable, lasting pieces. Youtube the guy hanging from the supertug on a branch. The bungies are legit. The plush tug toys at the end need to be replaced every now and then so buy like 2 extras (the blue ones). Don't let your pup just sit there and chew on them either, bc they will, and they're not meant to be chew toys as they'll fray fairly easily. I know from experience.



jttar said:


> Stephan, great photos of your girl loving the flirt pole. Love the early Christmas present!
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe :cheers:


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you for the advice!!

Can you put anything on the other end? Or just the ones made for it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Thank you for the advice!!
> 
> Can you put anything on the other end? Or just the ones made for it?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes you can put anything as long as it will loop through!! :woof:

Here's some more :roll:


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Watch a neighbor think your training her for fighting...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks like she is having a blast! I still need to get mine their presents lol. They loved unwrapping last year and it's Ammos first.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Looks like she is having a blast! I still need to get mine their presents lol. They loved unwrapping last year and it's Ammos first.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did they really unwrap it? I was thinking about wrapping them up bc he loves destroying things anyway lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> Did they really unwrap it? I was thinking about wrapping them up bc he loves destroying things anyway lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yea lol. They had a lot of fun with it. Wrap it in tissue paper and we let then go to town

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love how into is she is, glad she likes it so much!!

Mel likes unwrapping as well, but it makes me nervous for the next year, so I don't put his presents out or anything he would smell or want to unwrap early!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Watch a neighbor think your training her for fighting...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've honestly already gotten a few dirty looks....mostly from the snowbirds who come to live here for 3-4 months and have nothing better to do. Mind you, these are the same clowns who want to approach me and pet my "pitbull" after they stink eye what we're doing......ah no thanks, y'all can kick rocks, you had your chance to not be ignorant and you chit the bed.



ames said:


> Love how into is she is, glad she likes it so much!!
> 
> Mel likes unwrapping as well, but it makes me nervous for the next year, so I don't put his presents out or anything he would smell or want to unwrap early!


Thanks Ames! We're due for some Mel pics!! :woof:

Every dog I have ever owned has gone bat-chit for presents and wrapping paper haha. Some you just need to facilitate more than others lol. Christmas is always a great time for errrrrreone! :roll:


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol!! You have snow birds too? My moms always telling me about the snow birds in Palm Springs and I just look at her like she's crazy lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Lol!! You have snow birds too? My moms always telling me about the snow birds in Palm Springs and I just look at her like she's crazy lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They are all over az =\ our car accidents skyrocket during the winter

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Haha AZ probably is becoming the new Florida

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Ebar said:


> They are all over az =\ our car accidents skyrocket during the winter
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This. :stupid::cheers:

Needless to say, I had a bit of a culture shock when moving to AZ from living in Chicago for the past 25 years oke:


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Yup!! Same here when I made the move from NY to LA

Took me 10 years to get used to it, 10 friggin years lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Stephan said:


> This. :stupid::cheers:
> 
> Needless to say, I had a bit of a culture shock when moving to AZ from living in Chicago for the past 25 years oke:


Stephan, It seems Arizona is just a Western suberb of Chi Town. Florida is a Southern suberb etc.

Joe


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

jttar said:


> Stephan, It seems Arizona is just a Western suberb of Chi Town. Florida is a Southern suberb etc.
> 
> Joe


Haha. There are a lot of CHicAgoians here in the valley, that's for sure. There is however no city here (Phx is not a city), no thick culture no nada. No ones from here and everyone just stops off to party for a few years and then leaves. That, or they retire here but there's very few natives who stay. Lottta money in this state though. It's an entertainment, hospitality state!


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh buddy there's only one real city here stephan and you should know it Tempe! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Oh buddy there's only one real city here stephan and you should know it Tempe! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahahahaha. Talk about sexy women. Sweet baby Jesus.

3 letters. ASU.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ha ha ASU..... had some wild nights there man

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

What about tent city?


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> What about tent city?


I went there. Got a DUI in 2009. Got a good lawyer and only stayed 3 days/nights with work release instead of 20. Shit is no joke guy. THe "intake" is very much straight jail. I was in small rooms with convicts who seriously had nothing to lose and plain ole don't give a fu^&...kept to myself.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh yeah man the matrix ...... horrible intake lol
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Far worse lock ups to be believe me.... id take the worst us lock up over any mexican(just for example)....


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol the sad part is you're right lol too much drinkin in mexico winds up not being fun man

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Ya some buddies and I got pulled over in Rocky Point (3 hrs south of phoenix) by "customs" with M4 carbines and they demanded we give them all our money....these are the "police" mind you. We gave them all we had on us, like $45 US bucks hahaha

The corruptness is mind blowing. There is no law.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im cool with most "criminal types". I'll chat and as lomg as they're cool I am. Their stories are great some times.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol!! They have some great stories

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah dude just talk to a crazy some time. Its awesome. I love talking to crazies, cons, and veterans. Besy stories ive ever heard come from those 3 backgrounds.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Here's a picture guess the story










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Bullet hole?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

My first shrapnel wound lol so close anyways I've derailed yet another thread sorey!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Yeah dude just talk to a crazy some time. Its awesome. I love talking to crazies, cons, and veterans. Besy stories ive ever heard come from those 3 backgrounds.


I f'kn love crazy people LOVE THEM!! The chick I work for, she's crazy, only 21 in and out of mental hospitals her whole life. Her families loaded tho, that's why they have a 24/7 therapist(I'm the therapists assistant). She smashed her laptop into a thousand pieces, when asked why she did that she said "they were watching her" through the computer. Oh how I love that girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I f'kn love crazy people LOVE THEM!! The chick I work for, she's crazy, only 21 in and out of mental hospitals her whole life. Her families loaded tho, that's why they have a 24/7 therapist(I'm the therapists assistant). She smashed her laptop into a thousand pieces, when asked why she did that she said "they were watching her" through the computer. Oh how I love that girl
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wanna meet her..


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I wanna meet her..


Haha she's awesome! I got a vm from her Friday night, she fired us all then not even 12 hours later I had about 8 missed calls from her asking her where the hell I was lol!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Haha she's awesome! I got a vm from her Friday night, she fired us all then not even 12 hours later I had about 8 missed calls from her asking her where the hell I was lol!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You shoulda said what do you mean? I was watching you through your laptop but you smashed it.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Ebar said:


> You shoulda said what do you mean? I was watching you through your laptop but you smashed it.....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL!!!! Haha I really am laughing out loud!! Over the summer a night nurse they hired lasted literally a week bc the lady was weird I will admit that and she said the worst thing you could possibly say to this girl "I need to sleep in the living room I will not go in the guest room bc I HAVE TO WATCH YOU"(the girl was sleeping in the basement and the guest room was two floors up) when the girl told me the nurse said this, I had to try so hard not to laugh. She was like "she said she had to WATCH ME!!" But in her defense the lady was straight up weird. Asked if she could see the fathers recording studio that they have on the property. You don't ask those kind of questions. Some of the staff that's been there for YEARS hasn't even seen his studio.

Stephen, I'm so sorry for hijacking the thread! Back to topic...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> LOL!!!! Haha I really am laughing out loud!! Over the summer a night nurse they hired lasted literally a week bc the lady was weird I will admit that and she said the worst thing you could possibly say to this girl "I need to sleep in the living room I will not go in the guest room bc I HAVE TO WATCH YOU"(the girl was sleeping in the basement and the guest room was two floors up) when the girl told me the nurse said this, I had to try so hard not to laugh. She was like "she said she had to WATCH ME!!" But in her defense the lady was straight up weird. Asked if she could see the fathers recording studio that they have on the property. You don't ask those kind of questions. Some of the staff that's been there for YEARS hasn't even seen his studio.
> 
> Stephen, I'm so sorry for hijacking the thread! Back to topic...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No worries 

I appreciate the bumps to the top! :snow::cheers:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh I missed those other pictures!  so do you think she likes it up high or when it's down low? Both are great workouts, but just wondering what Luna likes in particular. I don't think my dogs really have a preference, they just want the toy! Lol


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh I missed those other pictures!  so do you think she likes it up high or when it's down low? Both are great workouts, but just wondering what Luna likes in particular. I don't think my dogs really have a preference, they just want the toy! Lol


Hey Coach! I'm not sure which one she prefers just yet! At first she looked at it, then me, then was like eff this noise. After I showed her what to do (shoved it in her mouth) she was all for it! I will keep you posted on which she prefers once we get some more time on it! 

How do your pups do on it? Any feedback or pointers? :roll:

Sidenote: She took to the flirt pole RIGHT away....she just needs some practice on the supertug as she's never seen anything like it nor been on a spring pole before etc..


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Mine were similar. LOVED the flirt pole right away. They had to figure out how the spring pole worked...now they love it. Pyra loves it more than Lucius. He would rather chase and rip something up instead of hang. Lol! 

They don't care if its up in the tree or lower to the ground...as long as there is cow hide on the end...they go into a zone and lose track of where they are. Bahahahaha!


----------

